# Fry DIARY!



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey! I have three 18 day old fantail fry  I will be uploading weekly photos, please let me know if the fish have any deformaties as i am very new to fish breeding :fish: And name idea's? 

Fishy Number 1: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7178&stc=1&d=1350280066

Fishy number 2:http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7179&stc=1&d=1350280066

Fishy number 3:http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7180&stc=1&d=1350280066

Any idea what the black lumps are on this lil fishy? 
Thanks! Check at my page for weekly photos <3 Please let me know if theres anything wrong with my fish.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am not sure but I am thinking you need to cull it so that whatever it has does not get passed to the next generation. It doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> I am not sure but I am thinking you need to cull it so that whatever it has does not get passed to the next generation. It doesn't look good at all.


Do you really think it needs to be culled? I mean... what actually looks wrong? The fry has a black tummy because it has been eating lots of algae and plants...i was think the shape is wrong, is it not? Please reply, im worried about my babies :O


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i think its just the poo inside it.


----------



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

endlerguppy said:


> i think its just the poo inside it.


Really? THe shape of the fry with the black tummy looks really wrong...


----------



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

UPDATE. I found one of the fry dead on the tank floor with a bent spine this morning :/. What could have done it? I have bubbles, and I changed the water the night before with the adult fish tank water. Maybe the chemicals in the adult fish tank water could have killed it? But that doesn't explain the bent spine... I thought maybe it got thrown in the bubbles. Snapped its neck and died ;( poor wee thing


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

